# Question about suicide grip question?



## Larva (Jan 5, 2004)

probably a stupid question, just curious.
I am wondering about my grip. i been using i guess a suicide grip when doing these and when doing skull crushers and close grip bench press. Is this ok to use this grip or am i going to injure myself. 

besides if i drop the weight . 

thanks for your time


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

i'm sure other people can help you with this question Larva. What is a suicide grip?


----------



## TKEYellow (Jan 5, 2004)

Basically using no thumb to grip the barbell, instead your thumb is on the side with your other fingers.  I only rarely use a suicide grip when doing regular barbell bench, I'm not sure about using it on the others.  I guess you could, but I think personally I would have a hard time getting a good grip on the skull crushers and closed grip.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 5, 2004)

I use suicide on most of my lifts except regular bench.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2004)

I would say be carefull when doing close grip, listen to your wrists.


----------



## Darkkmind (Jan 5, 2004)

I wouldn't use that grip for skull crushers, it has that nickname for a reason.


----------



## plouffe (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Larva *_
> probably a stupid question, just curious.
> I am wondering about my grip. i been using i guess a suicide grip when doing these and when doing skull crushers and close grip bench press. Is this ok to use this grip or am i going to injure myself.
> 
> ...




I do the same thing man -- easier on my wrists


----------



## gr81 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Darkkmind *_
> I wouldn't use that grip for skull crushers, it has that nickname for a reason.



I always, and I mean always have used a suicide grip when doing skullcrushers. You will be fine. If you can;t hang onto the weight without droppin it on yourself then go lighter.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, i've never had a problem with that grip and skullcrushers. Actually feels more secure to me


----------



## maddog1 (Jan 6, 2004)

If you haven't dropped it on ourself by now, you should be ok.


----------



## Larva (Jan 6, 2004)

thanks guys for your replys ill keep at it, i do change my grip if i feel i can't deal with it


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2004)

I actually prefere suicide over the normal grip with close grip and skull crushers.  I feel it is more comfortable, but thats what works for me.  And for some reason I tend to keep the rythm goin and get better workouts with this grip rather then the security of the conventional grip.


----------

